

Visa Bill to Keep Graduates in U.S. Fails in the House - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/21/us/bill-to-keep-graduates-in-us-fails-in-the-house.html

======
_hobgoblin_
Bad for the country, good for me - I don't want the competition for jobs and
salaries.

